# Super ICH remover (liquid)



## aSpiritusSancti (Jan 30, 2011)

Alright since no one has decided to repost to my other post :frustrated: ill post again. 

I had ich. i used that stuff up above :greenyay: and i used melafix. i think i spelt that right. i removed carbon. i have a rena filstar x2 and that circulates up to 300 gallons an hour. so i have a 125 gallon tank. it filters it twice in a hour right if i have good water curent and such? but not the QUESTION!

why are soooo many bubles chillen at the top of the tank i can post a pic if you want. but when i use the ich an melafix it goes away for a little bit. i did a 25% water change yesterday before i started treatment #2 as it says. and did the doses again after i filled it up. i dont wanna have to keep removing water because then my medicine gets all messed up. what should i do. and my water perimeters are good. i just got the tank and its been going for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Are you talking about a foam that accumulates on the surface of the water? It might be from the Melafix but I'm not certain.


----------



## aSpiritusSancti (Jan 30, 2011)

Ya you could say foam. Imma take a pic and post it. But im hoping its from the medicines. Any other ideas guys? And girls?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll address your issue on the use of Melafix. Melafix should not be used for ich cases. The parasites involved can attack your fish's gill tissues. Melafix especially when overdosed will only suffocate your fish. It'll help aid recovery of the wounds but no more than that.

Could you please state your water parameters exactly? I do not think at two weeks, your tank has stabilized its nitrogen cycle.


----------



## aSpiritusSancti (Jan 30, 2011)

well my fish had the foggy white eye and there gills were closing up and there fins were rotting and also they had the white mouth. i used it and it went fine. i know how to measure stuff properly and i read the directions as well. My angel fish was only breathing out the one gill now he is out of both and my red tail wag , his scales were coming off, now they arnt. but i dont know if its gone yet. i did it for about 2 3 days after i saw it was cure but idk.(ich)


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

My point is you do not use Melafix even if you think it's fine. It's not easy to figure out exactly if the fish are breathing fine which is the most critical part where parasites that attack gill tissues are concerned.

What are the active ingredients of the med you used?

Clean water is important. You have to break the instructions or go beyond it when clean environment is your priority for a sick fish. If your water parameters keep blipping, you will not have a choice but to do water changes until the water parameters are back where they should be. You can redose the med per the water volume replaced.

If you are actually battling ich, then you have to continue treatment course for another 10 days after ich disappears to ensure every parasite is eliminated. Keep water well aerated. A lot of meds for ich are formalin-based and formalin lowers the oxygen level. You need to double the aeration especially as elevating temperature is important.


----------



## aSpiritusSancti (Jan 30, 2011)

Melaleuca is the active ingredient and its the API brand.

My angel fish is sort getting bigger in his stomach... wont eat still. what should i do about that. Ill update you on the test. 

and my red belly barb is always going after my angel fish. he has snipped the top tip of his fin off. Maybe cause he knows hes weak?

And i stopped the treatment and i dont see no signs yet.


----------



## aSpiritusSancti (Jan 30, 2011)

PH 7.4
Ammonia 0
Nitrite is less then .25ppm but not 0
Nitrate is less then 5.0ppm but not 0


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Most barbs can not be kept with angels because they will nip the angels fins. Melafix will make a foam like bubble on the top of the tank.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

aSpiritusSancti said:


> Melaleuca is the active ingredient and its the API brand.


I was referring to the super ich remover you mentioned in your title.



> My angel fish is sort getting bigger in his stomach... wont eat still. what should i do about that. Ill update you on the test.
> 
> and my red belly barb is always going after my angel fish. he has snipped the top tip of his fin off. Maybe cause he knows hes weak?
> 
> And i stopped the treatment and i dont see no signs yet.


I've never heard of red belly barb. Do you have pics of this fish? Separate the culprits immediately before the stress could kill your angels.

I feel like beating the bush in blindfolds. I need all the details as much as possible. Copy and paste the form below into your new reply and provide answers after each question.




> 1. Size of tank?
> 
> 2. Water parameters
> a. Ammonia?
> ...


----------



## aSpiritusSancti (Jan 30, 2011)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/tropical-fish-diseases/bubbles-top-while-using-ich-remover-61349/

there is the main thread people started posting to it. thats where all the details are at good sir.

and its a red glass barb sry


----------

